# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Ироничные наблюдения: «Мальчики» и «Девочки» ....

## Irina

*Ироничные наблюдения: «Мальчики» и «Девочки» ....*

*Мальчиков тянет к девочкам, а девочек - к мальчикам. Девочки любят собираться и ругать мальчиков вообще и своих в частности. Мальчики о девочках разговаривают не так часто, но если все же делают это, то никак не могут удержаться и обойтись без ироничных замечаний, тем не менее мальчики бегают за девочками, а девочки - за мальчиками. Странно, но факт.

*
* 1. Когда мальчики хотят понравиться девочкам, они прикидываются умными. А девочки, когда хотят понравиться мальчикам, прикидываются глупыми*. Мальчики прикидываются умными, потому что понимают: при прочих равных у умного больше шансов. А девочки - для того, чтобы мальчику пришлось не так сильно напрягаться, делая вид, что он умнее.


*2. Мальчики никогда не наденут ничего неудобного для красоты. А девочки никогда не наденут ничего некрасивого ради удобства.* Среди мальчиков исключение составляют герои голливудских фильмов, которые любят залезать на крышу поезда в длинных плащах и валяться по грязи в белых рубашках, а также, перцы, которые идут знакомиться с родителями любимой девочки. Среди девочек исключений не бывает. Если девочка говорит, что оделась так по-дурацки для удобства, значит: a) она кокетничает; б) у нее плохой вкус.



*3. В постели мальчики боятся, что девочка не достигнет оргазма. А девочки боятся, что мальчик достигнет оргазма слишком быстро.* Это только кажется, что в мальчиках говорит альтруизм, а девочек волнуют шкурные интересы. Мальчики добиваются от девочек такого результата, в первую очередь ради собственного удовольствия - они после этого чувствуют себя очень крутыми. А девочки переживают за мальчиков, у которых все происходит слишком быстро, потому что знают, как мальчики из-за этого расстраиваются.


*
4. Мужчина и женщина ругаются, кричат, орут друг на друга. У мальчиков проблемы с индукцией. У девочек с дедукцией.* Все смеются над женской логикой. Да, у девочек действительно случаются проблемы с умозаключениями от общего к частному, поэтому им тяжело даются выводы насчет того, что из чего следует: то ли он меня любит, и поэтому со мной спит, то ли он со мной спит, поэтому не любит, - поди разберись, но у мальчиков все еще хуже - они не способны на умозаключения от частного к общему, так, представитель сильного пола не способен понять, что если его попросили не опаздывать на день рождения и звонить в то время, в какое он обещал, значит, и на свидание в парке тоже стоит прийти вовремя!


*5. Мальчики стараются быть не похожими на девочек, а девочки хотят быть похожими на мальчиков.* И это говорит в пользу того, что мальчиком быть лучше. С другой стороны, если хорошо подумать: пока ты - девочка, ты можешь гордиться такими вещами, которыми мальчику гордиться глупо (опустим самые распространенные примеры и приведем наиболее безобидный), например, своей финансовой независимостью.


*
6. Мальчики умеют находить общий язык с компьютером, а девочки умеют находить общий язык с мальчиками, которые умеют находить общий язык с компьютерами.* Никому не известно, почему у мальчиков с компьютерами все получается лучше, чем у девочек. Есть подозрение, что у девочек просто нет никакого стимула развивать свои способности в этом направлении, если этим с таким рвением занимаются мальчики. Со времен первых мануфактур известно: разделение труда повышает его производительность, да и зачем лишать мальчиков еще одной возможности продемонстрировать свое превосходство?



*7. Девочки переоценивают способность мальчиков думать, а мальчики недооценивают аналогичную способность девочек.* Вопреки байкам о слабости женского интеллекта девочки способны выстраивать сложные стратегии по завоеванию, приручению, перевоспитанию мальчиков. Но эти стратегии часто не срабатывают. А все потому, что в их основе лежит сильное упущение – «мальчики способны думать»: «И тогда он подумает, что я...» (Ничего он не подумает! И не потому, что дурак, а потому что он считает, что девочки думать не умеют, так что можно и ему не напрягаться).


*8. Мальчики не такие эмоциональные, как девочки.* Еще бы, с раннего детства девочек жалеют, когда они плачут, а мальчиков ругают, девочек хвалят, когда они виснут на дедушкиной шее в порыве нежности, а мальчиков призывают быть более сдержанными, так что пусть мальчики знают: их железный характер - не их заслуга, и девочки чрезмерно часто роняют слезы по родительской милости. Так что давайте без обоюдных претензий.



*9. Мальчиков тянет к девочкам, а девочек - к мальчикам.* Девочки любят собираться и ругать мальчиков вообще и своих в частности. Мальчики о девочках разговаривают не так часто, но если все же делают это, то никак не могут удержаться и обойтись без ироничных замечаний, тем не менее мальчики бегают за девочками, а девочки - за мальчиками. Странно, но факт.

*
10. Нельзя обойти вниманием распространенное (в основном среди мужчин) убеждение, что мужчины умнее женщин.* Статистика на этот счет говорит следующее: средний уровень интеллекта в женской популяции не отличается от среднего уровня в мужской, при этом мужчины как с очень высоким уровнем интеллекта, так и с очень низким, встречаются чаще, чем такие же женщины.

----------

